# R9 290 anschließen?



## Chizay (5. August 2014)

*R9 290 anschließen?*

wie schliese ich die r9 290 (amd) an das be quiet dark power pro 550w an?


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

na per stromkabel?

versteh die frage nich ganz^^

für den strom am besten zwei rails nehmen.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Die R9 schließt du praktischerweise über 2 Rails an, das heißt: PCIe 1 und PCIe 2 bekommen jeweils ein Kabel mit 2 PCIe Steckern dran und von jedem Kabel mit zwei Steckern nimmst du einen Stecker und verbindest ihn mit der Karte.
Hoffe es ist nicht komplett unverständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## Noxxphox (5. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

da das system mit den stromsteckern idiotensicher ist, könntest du bitte die fräge präsziser stellen
angefangen mit z.b. weas genau das problem ist


----------



## Maqama (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Am Netzteil hast Du für die Grafkkarten 4 PCIE Anschlüsse.
Die Rail-Verteilung sieht so aus:

12V3: PCIE 1 & PCIE 2
12V4: PCIE 3 & PCIE 4

Optimal wäre es, wenn du die Karte an beide Rails anschließt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> da das system mit den stromsteckern idiotensicher ist, könntest du bitte die fräge präsziser stellen
> angefangen mit z.b. weas genau das problem ist


 
Also mein Vater hat es geschafft den 8Pin vom CPU in die Graka zu stecken  kannst ja denken was passiert ist


----------



## shadie (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Also mein Vater hat es geschafft den 8Pin vom CPU in die Graka zu stecken  kannst ja denken was passiert ist


 
Der PC ist nicht gestartet?
Mehr passiert da eigentlich nicht

@TE: Schau dir am besten mal die Anleitung an, da wird alles eindeutig erklärt.
        Auf den Stromkabeln steht immer PCI*** dran, die Graka Stecker sind meistens blau und haben einen 6pol Stecker + separaten 2pol, der CPU Stecker hat entweder einen 8 pol oder 2x4pol.

Wie gesagt am besten mal Handbuch aufmachen oder auf Youtube eine ANleitung bzgl. PC Zusammenbau anschauen


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*



Chizay schrieb:


> wie schliese ich die r9 290 (amd) an das be quiet dark power pro 550w an?


 
Über beide PCIe Rails.
Am Netzteil hast du vier PCIe Anschlüsse.
Slot 1 und 2 ist eine Rail. Slot 3 und 4 die zweite Rail.
Du musst also jetzt beide PCIe Kabel nehmen und es jeweils an Slot 1 und 3 oder 2 und 4 anschließen.
Dann jeweils eine Strombuchse der Grafikkarte mit einem der Kabel versorgen.
Da das Y Kabel sind nutzt du eben nur einen Strang mit 6+2 Pin Steckern. Den anderen verstaust du im Case.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Oh man... Mezzo... Dafuq xD
1. Die dinger sind beschriftet
2. Die dinger habn ned für umme verschiedene farmen und anordnungen xD

Aber es soll ja auch leute gebn die den ram falsch eingesetzt habn xD und ne zweite kerbe reingeoxt ham


----------



## eXquisite (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*



> Aber es soll ja auch leute gebn die den ram falsch eingesetzt habn xD und ne zweite kerbe reingeoxt ham



Ich hatte einen Spezialisten der den Intel Boxed als zusätzlichen GPU Lüfter verwenden wollte und den auf die Rückseite gelegt hat (Das Ding ist aus Metall )


----------



## GermanCity (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Ernsthaft ...  Ach egal jedem passiert mal ein Fehler, aber so einer


----------



## Noxxphox (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Ich hab auch fehler gemacht, aber sowas grob fahrlässiges xD
Einfach nur WTF 
Na hads schee gefunkt? ^^


----------



## eXquisite (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*



> Na hads schee gefunkt? ^^



Nö, der Rechner ist nicht gestartet, die Karte war danach auch hin.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Beim kupel ist die billigamd halterung vom cpu kühler abgebrichn, im betrieb...
Griser kühler fällt auf ne oc 680, und kla, quf die stromanschlüsse, bzw lötstellen...
Das war nurnoch n kompakter klumpen 
Graka + kühler hin, seitwand plexi geschmolzn + paar löcher xD...
Dad war heavy


----------



## shadie (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Beim kupel ist die billigamd halterung vom cpu kühler abgebrichn, im betrieb...
> Griser kühler fällt auf ne oc 680, und kla, quf die stromanschlüsse, bzw lötstellen...
> Das war nurnoch n kompakter klumpen
> Graka + kühler hin, seitwand plexi geschmolzn + paar löcher xD...
> Dad war heavy


 
Hatte ich fast mal mit nem Arcti Kühler (dieser dicke Fette mit dem Lüfter in der Mitte)
Wäre damals fast auf mein Tripple GTX 470 System gekracht 
Habs aber noch gemerkt.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Haha glück gehabt


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Spezialisten der den Intel Boxed als zusätzlichen GPU Lüfter verwenden wollte und den auf die Rückseite gelegt hat (Das Ding ist aus Metall )


 
Ich musste gerade so heftig lachen, unfassbar


----------



## Noxxphox (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Was ich nochnicht erlebt hab bei mir im freundeskreis, aber gehört hab

Leute die während der pc läuft kabel neu anordnen wolln im case und mit dem kanelbinder ne spannung führende leitung vom netzteil baum anknippsen...
Schonmal von gehört?
Is iwer auf der welt wirklich sooooo dumm?


----------



## Matze287 (6. August 2014)

Das nen ich elektrisierend ^^


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (6. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Spannend wirds erst wenn mans falsch macht


----------



## Noxxphox (7. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Wphl war aber ich habs nur gehört, wollt eig nzr wissn ob wer wirklich so dummen kennt xD
Aber so spannung haste bwim pc bauen selten xD


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Der PC ist nicht gestartet?
> Mehr passiert da eigentlich nicht


 
Mein Vater meinte das Funken gesprüht sind  war leider nicht Live dabei ob das wirklich stimmt. 

und @ Noxxphox Mein Vater schaft alles. Dabei bin ich praktisch ein PC Freak und hab teilweise von ihm gelernt, aber er kennt sich kaum damit aus  wie ich langsam merkte


----------



## Noxxphox (8. August 2014)

*AW: R9 290 anschließen?*

Hahahahs geile scheise xD
Richtm von mir n grus aus, ich feier ihn xD

Und wasde von ihm bezüglich pcs gelernt hast VERGISS ES WIEDER xD


----------

